# Oscar-Nominierungen 2010



## Varghoud (3. Februar 2010)

Die Oscar-Nominierungen 2010 wurden bekanntgegeben! 

Woha, und meine beiden Lieblings-Sci-Fi-Filme dieses Jahr, "Avatar" und "District 9" wurden für jeweils 9 und 4 Oscars nominiert, darunter alle beide für den Besten Film! Dass "Avatar" mindestens einen Oscar gewinnt, ist klar, aber ich hoffe "District 9" gewinnt auch einen, der Film hätte es sich verdient, da es sich um eine vergleichsweis kleine Produktion handelt(Avatar hat 10-mal soviel gekostet), und auch vom, sagen wir mal "filmischen" Wert(Drehbuch, Schnitt, außergewöhnliches Setting...) her finde ich "District 9" besser. Nichtsdestotrotz: "Avatar" hat den Oscar in der Kategorie "Beste Spezialeffekte" schonmal sicher in der Tasche, da hat der Film einfach nur Bahnbrechendes geleistet. "Up" als Nominierung für den besten Film ist eine echte und wirklich erfreuliche Überraschung! Ich finde aber, "Avatar" sollte nicht unbedingt den Preis für den Besten Film gewinnen. Obwohl ich James Cameron's sehr mag, hätten es andere Filme mehr verdient, weil die Story und Charaktere bei Avatar doch sehr platt sind. Ich tippe eher auf "Inglorious Basterds" oder "The Hurt Locker"(der übrigens auch neunmal nominiert wurde und ironischerweise von einer Regisseurin stammt, die von 1989 bis 1991 mit - Überraschung! - James Cameron verheiratet war)"A Serious Man" von den Coen-Brothers wurde auch dafür nominiert, den will ich noch unbedingt sehen vor der Verleihung. 
Als besten Hauptdarsteller favorisiere ich persönlich Morgan Freeman. Seine Rolle als Nelson Mandela in "Invictus" war einfach nur eine Glanzleistung! Man hat ihm diese zu jeder Sekunde abgekauft. 
Bei der besten Kamera tippe ich auch auf "Avatar", da war die Technik einfach nur revolutionär und die Kamerafahrten auch äußerst spektakulär und gelungen. Beim besten adaptierten Drehbuch hoffe ich dass "District 9" gewinnt, da war das Setting einfach nur klasse! Beim Original-Drehbuch hoffe ich dass entweder "Inglorious Basterds" oder "Up" gewinnen, die beiden Filme sind von der Story her wirklich außergewöhnlich und "Up" in diesem Falle auch sehr anrührend. 
Aber die Nominierung für "Avatar" als besten Soundtrack kann ich nun nicht nachvollziehen, der ist bei mir nicht so hängengeblieben. Das war doch Standard-Chöre-Orchester-Musik ohne hervorstechende Merkmale, vermischt mit Ethno? 

Nun, ich würde mich auch sehr über eure Meinungen freuen, was ihr von den Nominierungen haltet und wer eure Favoriten sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier mal die Liste: 


BESTER FILM / BEST PICTURE 
# Avatar 
# The Blind Side 
# District 9 
# An Education 
# The Hurt Locker 
# Inglourious Basterds 
# Precious: Based on the Novel "Push" by Sapphire 
# A Serious Man 
# Up 
# Up in the Air 

BESTER HAUPTDARSTELLER / ACTOR IN A LEADING ROLE 
# Jeff Bridges - Crazy Heart 
# George Clooney - Up in the Air 
# Colin Firth - A Single Man 
# Morgan Freeman - Invictus 
# Jeremy Renner - The Hurt Locker 

BESTER NEBENDARSTELLER / ACTOR IN A SUPPORTING ROLE 
# Matt Damon - Invictus 
# Woody Harrelson - The Messenger 
# Christopher Plummer - The Last Station 
# Stanley Tucci - The Lovely Bones 
# Christoph Waltz - Inglourious Basterds 

BESTE HAUPTDARSTELLERIN / ACTRESS IN A LEADING ROLE 
# Sandra Bullock - The Blind Side 
# Helen Mirren - The Last Station 
# Carey Mulligan - An Education 
# Gabourey Sidibe - Precious: Based on the Novel "Push" by Sapphire 
# Meryl Streep - Julie & Julia 

BESTE NEBENDARSTELLERIN / ACTRESS IN A SUPPORTING ROLE 
# Penelope Cruz - Nine 
# Vera Farmiga - Up in the Air 
# Maggie Gyllenhaal - Crazy Heart 
# Anna Kendrick - Up in the Air 
# Mo'Nique - Precious: Based on the Novel "Push" by Sapphire 

BESTER ANIMATIONSFILM / ANIMATED FEATURE 
# Coraline 
# Fantastic Mr. Fox 
# The Princess and the Frog 
# The Secret of the Kells 
# Up 

BESTE AUSSTATTUNG / ART DIRECTION 
# Avatar 
# The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus 
# Nine 
# Sherlock Holmes 
# The Young Victoria 

BESTE KAMERA / CINEMATOGRAPHY 
# Avatar 
# Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince 
# The Hurt Locker 
# Inglourious Basterds 
# The White Ribbon 

BESTE KOSTÜME / COSTUME DESIGN 
# Bright Star 
# Coco Before Chanel 
# The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus 
# Nine 
# The Young Victoria 

BESTE REGIE / DIRECTING 
# James Cameron - Avatar 
# Jason Reitman - Up in the Air 
# Kathryn Bigelow - The Hurt Locker 
# Lee Daniels - Precious: Based on the Novel "Push" by Sapphire 
# Quentin Tarantino - Inglourious Basterds 

BESTER DOKUMENTARFILM / DOCUMENTARY FEATURE 
# Burma VJ 
# The Cove 
# Food, Inc. 
# The Most Dangerous Man in America: Daniel Ellsberg and the Pentagon Papers 
# Which Way Home 

BESTER DOKUMENTARISCHER KURZFILM / DOCUMENTARY SHORT SUBJECT 
# China's Unnatural Disaster: The Tears of Sichuan Province 
# The Last Campaign of Governor Booth Gardner 
# The Last Truck: Closing of a GM Plant 
# Music by Prudence 
# Rabbit à la Berlin 

BESTER SCHNITT / FILM EDITING 
# Avatar 
# District 9 
# The Hurt Locker 
# Inglourious Basterds 
# Precious: Based on the Novel "Push" by Sapphire 

BESTER FREMDSPRACHIGER FILM / FOREIGN LANGUAGE FILM 
# Ajami 
# El Secreto de sus Ojos 
# The Milk of Sorrow 
# Une Prophéte 
# The White Ribbon 

BESTES MAKE-UP / MAKEUP 
# Il Divo 
# Star Trek 
# The Young Victoria 

BESTE FILMMUSIK / MUSIC (SCORE) 
# Avatar 
# Fantastic Mr. Fox 
# The Hurt Locker 
# Sherlock Holmes 
# Up 

BESTER FILMSONG / MUSIC (SONG) 
# "Almost There" from The Princess and the Frog 
# "Down in New Orleans" from The Princess and the Frog 
# "Loin de Paname" from Paris 36 
# "Take It All" from Nine 
# "The Weary Kind (Theme from Crazy Heart)" from Crazy Heart 

BESTER ANIMIERTER KURZFILM / SHORT FILM (ANIMATED) 
# French Roast 
# Granny O'Grimm's Sleeping Beauty 
# The Lady and the Reaper (La Dama y la Muerte) 
# Logorama" (Autour de Minuit) 
# A Matter of Loaf and Death 

BESTER KURZFILM / SHORT FILM (LIVE ACTION) 
# The Door 
# Instead of Abracadabra 
# Kavi 
# Miracle Fish 
# The New Tenants 

BESTER TON / SOUND MIXING 
# Avatar 
# The Hurt Locker 
# Inglourious Basterds 
# Star Trek 
# Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen 

BESTE TONBEARBEITUNG / SOUND EDITING 
# Avatar 
# The Hurt Locker 
# Inglourious Basterds 
# Star Trek 
# Up 

BESTE VISUELLE EFFEKTE / VISUAL EFFECTS 
# Avatar 
# District 9 
# Star Trek 

BESTES ADAPTIERTES DREHBUCH / WRITING (ADAPTED SCREENPLAY) 
# District 9 
# An Education 
# In the Loop 
# Precious: Based on the Novel "Push" by Sapphire 
# Up in the Air 

BESTES ORIGINAL-DREHBUCH / WRITING (ADAPTED SCREENPLAY) 
# The Hurt Locker 
# Inglourious Basterds 
# The Messenger 
# A Serious Man 
# Up


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß, dass Avatar ordentlich abstauben wird, finde aber, dass es der Film nicht verdient hat.
Ein Spucknapf an Special Effects, kaum Story geschweige denn ordentliche Handlung.

Auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 würde er von mir 6 Punkte bekommen.


----------



## Varghoud (3. Februar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass Avatar ordentlich abstauben wird, finde aber, dass es der Film nicht verdient hat.
> Ein Spucknapf an Special Effects, kaum Story geschweige denn ordentliche Handlung.
> 
> Auf einer Skala von 1 bis 10 würde er von mir 6 Punkte bekommen.



Stimmt. Ich würde ihm die Oscars in den technischen Kategorien sehr gönnen - da ist er wirklich unvergleichbar und bahnbrechend, und das sollte Hollywood auch belohnen. Den Preis für den "Besten Film" verdient er aber sicher nicht.

Ich drücke die Daumen für "District 9", dass der auch wenigstens einen Oscar abstaubt, denn der würde dann beweisen, dass sich auch eine 30-Millionen-Dollar Sci-Fi-Produktion gegen die "Großen" behaupten kann!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

Also für den besten Nebendarsteller kommt eig nur Cristoph Waltz in Frage


----------



## Sascha_BO (3. Februar 2010)

Also die Technik-Oscars für *Avatar* dürften wohl größtenteils (sicher nicht ganz unverdient) klargehen... obwohl mir *District 9* da auch sehr gut gefallen hat... aber _Bester Film_? Nee, das wäre dann doch ein wenig übertrieben. Er war gut (gemacht), aber ein _Bester Film_ braucht mehr als gute Effekte, einen guten Regisseur und Einnahmen jenseits von Gut und Böse.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die 8 Nominierungen für *Inglourious Basterds* wundern mich dann doch... irgendwas scheint ja dran zu sein an dem Film... muß ich ihn mir etwa doch mal antun? Na werd ich dann wohl mal, auch wenn ich (steinigt mich ruhig dafür) Tarantino für einen absolut überbewerteten Filmemacher halte und ich seine Filme größtenteils überhaupt nicht mag.

*Christoph Waltz* wäre aber keine schlechte Wahl als _Bester Nebendarsteller_, schlecht isser grundsätzlich nicht... es sei ihm wirklich gegönnt. 

Das mit *Oben* ein Animationsfilm als _Bester Film_ nominiert wurde find ich sehr cool (auch wenn ich ihn noch nicht gesehen habe), Animationsfilme können sich schon längst mit "normalen" Filmen messen und müßten nicht unbedingt mit spezieller Kategorie erwähnt werden.

-----

Na mal schauen was dabei rumkommt. Da für mich dieses Jahr nicht so viel interessantes dabei ist (weil ich einige der Filme (noch) nicht kenne) wünsch ich vor allem *District 9* viel Glück dabei, den *Avatar*en den ein oder anderen Oscar abzunehmen.

Wie kommts eigentlich, daß dieses Jahr 10 (!) Filme als _Bester Film_ nominiert wurden? Normal waren da bisher doch auch maximal 5 wie in jeder anderen Kategorie.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Februar 2010)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Star Trek zmd. eine Nominierung als Bester Film hätte bekommen müssen ist das eh murks...
Avatar ist nichts weiter als Pocahontas im Jahr 3000 und es wurden zwar viele Specialeffects eingesetzt die aber allesamt jetzt keine Bahnbrechende Neuerung darstellen, sie sind weder in ihrer Qualität noch Darstellung groß abzuheben von anderen Filmen und nur ob der Quantität eine Nominierung zukommen zu lassen ist da doch sehr fragwürdig.

Das allerdings sogar Filme nominiert werden die noch garnicht überall veröffentlicht wurden zeigt allerdings wie sehr hier nicht nach tatsächlichen Kriterien nominiert wird sondern nach Beziehungen etc.
Aber auch das "Up" als 'Bester Film' UND 'Bester Animationsfilm' nominiert ist, ist da doch sehr komisch... beides insgesamt verstärkt nur den Verdacht, dass bestimmte Filme absichtlich herausgehalten werden sollte obwohl man schon die Nominierungen in der Sparte 'Bester Film' auf 10 erhöht hat.

Edit: Ganz davon abgesehen bin ich schon seit ich den Oscar kenne dafür die Kategorieren nicht als "Bester was auch immer" zu bezeichnen sondern als "Kommerziel erfolgreichster was auch immer"...


----------



## Camô (4. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen das Star Trek zmd. eine Nominierung als Bester Film hätte bekommen müssen ist das eh murks...
> Avatar ist nichts weiter als Pocahontas im Jahr 3000 und es wurden zwar viele Specialeffects eingesetzt die aber allesamt jetzt keine Bahnbrechende Neuerung darstellen, sie sind weder in ihrer Qualität noch Darstellung groß abzuheben von anderen Filmen und nur ob der Quantität eine Nominierung zukommen zu lassen ist da doch sehr fragwürdig.
> 
> Das allerdings sogar Filme nominiert werden die noch garnicht überall veröffentlicht wurden zeigt allerdings wie sehr hier nicht nach tatsächlichen Kriterien nominiert wird sondern nach Beziehungen etc.
> ...



Zu Star Trek: Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Denn wenn man sich über die relativ dünne, aber in sich äußerst stimmige Story von Avatar beschwert, dann sollte man sich auch als Trekkie nicht blenden lassen und Star Trek dem gegenüber stellen. Star Trek war sehr gutes Popcornkino mit einer Story von der Stange, was jetzt nicht abwertend interpretiert werden sollte. Aber vielmehr kann und will der Film auch nicht sein.

Zu den Oscars: Es war ja schon immer so, dass einige Filme ihre Europapremiere erst nach den Oscars bekommen, eben weil sie mit der Auszeichnung für Qualität stehen (sollen). Erhält ein Film überraschend einen Oscar in einer wichtigen Kategorie, wirkt er gleich viel reizvoller für das Publikum.

Wenn Avatar tatsächlich bester Film wird, kann man den Preis "Bester Film" tatsächlich neu definieren, da geb ich dir Recht. Nur hoffe ich, dass es beim Golden Globe in der Kategorie "Bestes Drama" (!) für Avatar auch dabei bleibt.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2010)

Avatar wird ja so oder so gewinnen. Kann man nix machen. Ich würde mich dennoch enorm freuen, wenn Tarantino dem ollen Cameron den Oscar wegschnappt als bester Regisseur. Die Geschichten von Cameron sind einfach immer irgendwie so hingeklatscht. Aber Tarantino schafft es jedes mal Characktere zu erschaffen, die man einfach nicht mehr aus dem Kopf kriegt und die einfach stimmig sind. Auch wenn alle hier rumheulen und sagen er sei ja total überhypt und alles, aber er hat es meiner Meinung nach 100 mal mehr verdient als die anderen.


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Februar 2010)

Hehe bestes Drama „Avatar“---das ist witzig. Unverständlich, aber witzig. War Rambo 3 damals nicht auch dafür nominiert…? 

 Also ich habe viele Filme 2009 gesehen und könnte keinem den Oscar „Bester Film“ geben.

 Glaube auch, daß Beziehungen da eine Rolle spielen. Niveau haben oft nur  die europäischen Produktionen. Aber was ist schon Europa ? Die alte Welt halt…*grins*


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *Christoph Waltz* wäre aber keine schlechte Wahl als _Bester Nebendarsteller_, schlecht isser grundsätzlich nicht... es sei ihm wirklich gegönnt.




Schau dir inglorious basterds an, mMn hätte er den Oscar als bester Hauptdarsteller verdient! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich seh ihn da eher als Hauptdarsteller als alle anderen... definitivly a "Leading Role"!


----------



## Matress (23. Februar 2010)

Hans Landa aka Christoph Waltz hat den Oscar verdient! Er die Rolle in Inglourious Basterds einfach perfekt gespielt.


----------

